# Górecki or Something Similar?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, I haven't posted here in a while I've been unwell but thank you all for your concern. 

Ok on to the music I've been listening to *Górecki's* *Symphony No.3* a lot after seeing it "live" - although it was a recording from 2006 I believe - on television of all places. 

It has always been a favourite of mine and as I don't have a great deal of vocal pieces in my collection. I was wondering if you could recommend works similar in tone but not necessarily by *Górecki*.

I don't have a preference for one language over another although I do like* Symphony No.3* and I believe it is in *Polish*. Perhaps asking for other works in *Polish * is too narrow a filter?

This is what I have at home just now.










*Gorecki:Symphony No.3*










*Gorecki:Symphony No.3*










*Górecki: Miserere*

Thank you for reading.

L'enfer :tiphat:

*(I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section)*


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It isn't exactly the same, but it has elements of the minimalist/repetitive vibe, as well as the aspect of lamenting over things lost. I'm talking about* Leonard Bernstein's *_Symphony #1 "Jeremiah_," which I've been enjoying lately. The final movement, putting into song the lamentations of the prophet over the destroyed city of Jerusalem, is very poignant. I have THIS recording put down live in Berlin in 1978, with Lenny at the helm of the Israel Philharmonic and Christa Ludwig (mezzo soprano). This work was written in 1942, so in a way it was reflecting on the catastrophe of the war, at a global level, not only for the Jews, & in terms of Gorecki writing that symphony in the 1970's, with the poem penned by the girl who was a prisoner of the Gestapo being the centrepiece in the middle movement, it is looking back at the Holocaust as a thing that has happened long ago, it is a reflection on history, not the present as Bernstein's "Jeremiah" clearly was...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> I don't have a preference for one language over another although I do like Symphony No.3 and I believe it is in Polish. Perhaps asking for other works in Polish is too narrow a filter?


I'm not fan of Górecki myself but if you would like to hear other vocal symphony of rather contemplative character in the same language I would recommend Szymanowski's 3rd symphony, Song of the Night. It's predominated with slow parts and is surely richer work, full of wonderful instrumentation and colouristics (it may be called, to some extent, impressionist work, though I don't like this term).

For recordings, if you would be interested, try Naxos stuff, either by Antoni Wit or Karol Stryja (the latter has Wiesław Ochman singing tenor part). If not, you can trust Simon Rattle whose stuff is easier to reach.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If you can find it try and listen to the Russian Mikhail Kollontai's Six Sacred Symphonies (op. 3). He is known more for his conducting but this work you'll like if Gorecki-style 'emotional minimalism' is what you are after.

I hope you're feeling better these days, by the way.


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

His compatriot, Penderecki. Try his Lacrimosa, Stabat Mater, *Credo* and the magnificent *Polish Requiem*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Try the vocal works by Arvo Part.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

You should also try (in addition to suggestions above) the music of the following:

Wojciech Kilar (another Pole)
Zbigniew Preisner (yet another Pole)
Urmas Sisask
John Tavener
Pēteris Vasks


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

It's not orchestral, and it's not Polish, but you might like this, Lenfer






Explore other John Tavener.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everyone I apologise for resurrecting an old thread, but I have been unable to post for a bit. I just wanted to thank you all for your suggestions I've got some CDs in the post so I'll let you know what I think.

*L'enfer* x


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Double post sorry!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You might look into some of the following:

Shostakovitch Symphony no. 14... a Lamentations or Requiem for the War:






There's Othmar Schoek's _Notturno_:






Look at Mahler. The 2nd and 8th Symphonies and the _Song of the Earth_:






Certainly check into Richard Strauss _Four Last Songs_:











A contemporary work that has been compared to the _Four Last Songs_ and _The Song of the Earth_ is Peter Lieberson's _Neruda Songs_ (which should be heard performed by his wife, Helen Hunt-Lieberson shortly before her death... an inimitable and heart wrenching performance... no longer available on YouTube... but this one isn't bad)


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

John Tavener is also very nice. Similar in style. You might want to search for holy minimalism, Gorecki is considered one. Though his third symphony is not his typical style.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Gorecki's cd Beatus Vir is also very nice. It is more like his third symphony. You can also look at his harpsichord concerto which is one of my favorites. 



 This one is with the harpsichord. Not my favorite recording. There is also it with piano.



Then you could also check out his piano sonata, which I hope to play one day. 



 This is getting further from his more popular style. Then his 2nd symphony is horrifyingly beautiful, albeit difficult.







These are all some of my favorites. He was writing his fourth symphony but died a year ago November. It was sad.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Also Tavener's Funeral Canticle is quite beautiful. He wrote it for his father's funeral.


----------

